# Hallo at all!



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

HI!!

Sorry my English ist not good but i would like show "unseres" Nissan-Board in Germany  !!



Nissan-Board!!!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome!! Post your car picture if you have


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yea please do... i would like to see your sunny...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Guten Tag!! I kann ein bischen Deutsch sprechen. Wenn Sie eine Frage haben kann ich Ihnen helfen. Können wir bitte, Fotographien Ihres Autos sehen??


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Guten Tag!! I kann ein bischen Deutsch sprechen. Wenn Sie eine Frage haben kann ich Ihnen helfen. Können wir bitte, Fotographien Ihres Autos sehen??
> 
> __________________________
> 
> ...


Sure living up to your name man....lol

What is this person saying? They cried...lol


> ich känne englisch auch nur vom hören sagen !
> 
> Nein ich hab das drauf ! aber auch nur so gebrochen !
> verstehe immer nur 1/4 !


I know they say english...lol...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Guten tag! Ich heisse Samo! Mein Deutch ist sehr schlecht! (I think that's how you spell it! I haven't had German in a year-and-a-half.)

Glad to see some international members. I was in Germany last year and I'm very jealous of you guys overseas. You have beautiful cars, incredible architecture, good food, and cool people. I want to live in Europe like nothing else!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Hallo!!


You can see pictures from my car under My Homepage!! 

Sorry now in German!
"Viell. kann es ja jemand übersetzen!"

In Germany können wir nicht solche tollen Autos fahren, wie ihr Da es hier nicht erlaubt ist!!Schade eigentlich!Hätte gerne einen Skyline oder einen 300ZX aber zu teuer!


Thank you for the Welcome-Mails!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Translated:
"In Germany we cannot drive such great cars as you, because it is not allowed here!! It's too bad!! I would gladly like to have a Skyline or a 300ZX, but it is too expensive."

Ja, aber du kannst tolle Autos, wie das europaische E36-Chassis BMW M3 und das Golf Rallye, die wir in den USA nicht bekommen können. Und du kannst hier kein Skyline kaufen sowieso, obwohl wir alle eins wollen. Und du darfst sehr schnell auf der Autobahn fahren  .


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Also ich muss sagen ich bin absoluter Golf-Hasser, da es jeder Arsch hier fährt und sobald er mal nen bösen blick dran hat kommt der gleich in die Tuning-Zeitung genauso ist es bei BMW!Doch bei Nissan oder so muss man noch richtig selbstbauen wie bei mir den Bösen Blick habe ich auch selber gemacht und die Lippe!Warst du mal auf meiner Seite schauen???


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OK....this thread obviously belongs to Samo, Ricebox, and Stefan. Therefore, I have no reason to follow it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ja, Ich habe deine Seite angesehen, und dein Sunny gefällt mir sehr gut! Es scheint, als ob du Pech gehabt hast mit dem Unfall und dem Unwetter. Wie hat dir das Primera gefallen?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh Thank you for the Comliment!


Der Primera ist einfach spitze würde ihn mir sofort kaufen!


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

welcome to the site


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

so that everyone else can join in....
http://www.freetranslation.com/


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ich bin chinesisch. Ich versteht dont Deutsch. Verstehen Sie nur mandarin und Englisch. Aber willkommen heißt zu den Foren. 

That is what the translation said for :

I am Chinese. I dont understand German. Only understand mandarin and english. But welcome to the forums.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*translation of stefan post*



> Also ich muss sagen ich bin absoluter Golf-Hasser, da es jeder Arsch hier fährt und sobald er mal nen bösen blick dran hat kommt der gleich in die Tuning-Zeitung genauso ist es bei BMW!Doch bei Nissan oder so muss man noch richtig selbstbauen wie bei mir den Bösen Blick habe ich auch selber gemacht und die Lippe!Warst du mal auf meiner Seite schauen???


Must therefore I say am I absolute gulf-hates because it each ass goes here and as soon as it once evil view at it has comes that immediately into the Tuning-newspaper just as is it in BMW! yet in Nissan to nen or so must have made one yet correctly selbstbauen as well as with me the squalls view I also myself and were view the lip! you once on my page???


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

so, I never said it was perfect..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Samo, dein Deutsch is besser als mein und ich habe es für vier Jahre studiert.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Also ich finde ihr sprecht beide sehr gut deutsch!

Obwohl es ja etwas schwierig sein soll diese zu erlernen!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Samo, dein Deutsch is besser als mein und ich habe es für vier Jahre studiert.  *


Es hilft, dass mein Vater fließend Deutsch spricht  !


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

ich kann deutsch sprechen auch, aber mein ist nicht so gut.(sorry for the mistakes)


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

achtung!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Seva said:


> *achtung! *


warning?!? umm....yeah


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *
> 
> warning?!? umm....yeah  *


i just wanted to feel included....and all you do is roll your eyes?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i give up. 2 hard 2 keep following.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Seva said:


> *
> 
> i just wanted to feel included....and all you do is roll your eyes? *


Ja, du bist ein bischen bloed.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *
> 
> Ja, du bist ein bischen bloed.  *


da poshel ty na hui


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Wird das jetzt hier ein Translation-Tread???


----------

